# Images of N and Z scale model trains etc.



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

I cannot remember whether I have mentioned my website other than with reference to Breitenfurt - Ost. So, I thought I would start a new thread anyway. Some of you may know that I have a plethora of photos of N and Z scale model trains on my site. Recently (over the last week) I have posted some 50 new photos, mainly in the N scale coaches Epoch I and Epoch II pages. So, if it is of any interest do have a look. The site is often used as a reference document and, if you wish to do this, please do cite the reference. The home page for the site is at http://trains.manvell.org.uk/ .

With best wishes,
Chris.


----------



## CJM (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry, I should have said that these are all German outline models.
Chris.


----------

